# CD rom will not read any CD



## Mac1 (Jan 23, 2000)

All of a sudden my cd rom will not see any files on any cd. It was working fine up untill a couple of days ago, now nothing. Windows 95 explorer see's the drive (letter assigned to drive) but no files show up.

My system file shows a "real mode compatability problem" and some devices are using dos drivers.

I have a btc 16x cd-rom, most recent update available for both the driver and win 95. How do I fix this?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

From MS article Q1358, how it helps.

=============================
Using CD-ROMs with Windows 95
=============================

[Q: Windows 95 does not detect my CD-ROM. Why is this? How do I get my
CD-ROM to work?]

CD-ROMs may be SCSI, proprietary, or IDE controller based.

Windows 95 only detects proprietary controller-based CD-ROMS
(specifically Panasonic, Mitsumi, and Sony brands). Windows 95 also
detects the SCSI controllers; however, drivers for the SCSI bus will
enumerate the CD-ROMs.

1. Open Control Panel, and then double-click the System icon.
2. Select the Device Manager tab.
3. Verify that a SCSI or IDE controller exists in the device tree.
(If the SCSI or IDE controller branch is not available look up
"Adding, Hardware" in the Help Index.)
4. Open the branch for SCSI or IDE controller by clicking the plus (+)
sign.
5. Click the controller, and then click Properties.
6. In the General Tab, verify that the Device Status message states
"This device is working properly" and that the Device Usage
check box is enabled for "Current Configuration"
7. Click the Resources tab, and then verify that the "Conflicting
Device List" displays "No Conflicts."
- If a conflict exists, the conflicting devices are listed.
-Verify that the Resource Settings match the actual hardware
settings of the controller. Refer to the SCSI or IDE controller
documentation.
8. If multiple devices are connected to a SCSI or IDE controller, and
any of the SCSI or IDE devices are not supported by Windows 95 with
a protected mode driver, then access to all devices connected to
the controller will be provided via manufacturer-supplied MS-DOS
drivers only. Contact the device manufacturer for information on
protected-mode Windows 95 drivers.


----------



## bfitzsenry (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for your suggestion. Yes, I did try the search, tried several of the suggestions, but did not seem to work. I finally tried the only thing I could which was to try the floppy disk which was labeled CD Rom Device and tried install. I don't know exactly what I did, but it seemed to reconnect my drive. I do not know if I caused any problems as a result, but so far nothing apparent. Thanks for your suggestion anyway.


----------

